# Using a push 11 6 from santa cruz nomad 3 to evil wreckoning LB



## soothsayer1991 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi there! Just a question about push 11 6. So i'm planning to get a used push 11 6. I found one and it has the same eye to eye and stroke, plus the shock is dialed to 170lbs with gear which is i have the same weight. However, i'm not so sure if the SC nomad 3 and evil wreckoning LB has the same leverage ratio. Because i want to use it for a couple of rides maybe like 2 to 4 rides and I only ride once a week. 

Do you think it will be fine to ride the shock 2 to 4 times before sending it to push for service and reconfiguration? Thank you so much!


----------

